# Dow International Medical College



## DoctorPink (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi all.
Can local students get into DIMC without giving SAT and only depending on their O & A level results? HELP ME PLEASE. I Don't think I'll be able to adjust into DMC due to the environment and im afraid i might not be able to meet the standards of AKUH.


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

i think local students need to write their aptitude test if not writing the SAT. i am an overseas student and even i will be applying for DIMC. you have any idea when do they accept application forms and what is wrong with DMC's environment?
thanks in advance!


----------

